# Chuck Hagel: Unworthy of Confirmation



## American_Jihad (Feb 1, 2013)

*Chuck Hagel: Unworthy of Confirmation*


February 1, 2013 
By Joseph Klein







Chuck Hagel&#8217;s battle to become the next Secretary of Defense, succeeding Leon Panetta, took center stage on Thursday at his Senate confirmation hearing.  At times appearing like a deer caught in the headlights, he was unable to handle the tough questions addressed at his record. He appeared at times dazed, bewildered and unable to defend his record of disturbing policy positions, many of which he disavowed during the hearing and could not explain why. In light of his performance, those senators who had been undecided about confirming Hagel certainly have ample reason now to join with their conservative colleagues in refusing to send a candidate so unworthy to the Pentagon.

Things got off to a rocky start when a protester demanding benefits for gay and lesbian families who serve in the military stood up holding a sign that said, &#8220;We serve equally. We deserve equality.&#8221; But this friendly fire from the Left was only the beginning.

...

&#8226; &#8220;On the defense budget and sequestration, Senator Hagel&#8217;s views are contrary to the judgment of our top civilian and military leaders.&#8221;

&#8226; &#8220;Too often, it seems, he is willing to subscribe to a worldview that is predicated on appeasing our adversaries while shunning our friends.&#8221;

&#8226; &#8220;In 2001, he was one of just two Senators who voted against a bill extending harsh sanctions against Iran. A year later, he urged the Bush administration to support Iran&#8217;s membership in the World Trade Organization. He voted against a resolution designating Iran&#8217;s Revolutionary Guard Corps &#8211; a group responsible for the killing of American soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan&#8212;a terrorist organization. And, on multiple occasions, he has advocated for direct negotiations with Iran&#8212;a regime that continues to repress its people, doggedly pursue a nuclear weapons capability, and employ terrorist proxies, including Hamas and Hezbollah, to threaten the security of Israel and the region.&#8221;

...

Chuck Hagel: Unworthy of Confirmation


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I find it amazing that an American veteran of war is criticized because he can think on his own, has his own opinions, and doesn't follow the crowd. What has happened to the American sense of freedom and honor in this partisan climate of hatred? 

"A veteran, whether active duty, retired, national guard, or reserve, is someone who, at one point of their life, signed a blank check made payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of 'up to and including my life. " anon


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 1, 2013)

Hagel looks like a freaken genius compared to Biden..........


----------



## Indofred (Feb 1, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> ...
> 
> &#8226; &#8220;On the defense budget and sequestration, Senator Hagel&#8217;s views are contrary to the judgment of our top civilian and military leaders.&#8221;
> 
> ...



Awww, you forgot to mention the real reason behind this.
He refuses to swear allegiance to the Fflag......of Israel.

That's what's behind it all, a man refuses to put a foreign country before his own so the agents of that rogue state use all their power to get rid of him

When will Americans stop foreign countries, sorry, a foreign country dictating who can serve in the US government?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 1, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> I find it amazing that an American veteran of war is criticized because he can think on his own, has his own opinions, and doesn't follow the crowd. What has happened to the American sense of freedom and honor in this partisan climate of hatred?
> 
> "A veteran, whether active duty, retired, national guard, or reserve, is someone who, at one point of their life, signed a blank check made payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of 'up to and including my life. " anon



You forgot to mention that he also has the endorsement of Iran.  What has happened to the American sense of freedom and honor in this partisan climate of hatred, indeed.  What has happened to putting the safety of America first when it comes to dictators and lying politicians who support them?  Iran is run by Islamist clerics.  The elections are a sham.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 1, 2013)

Indofred said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Israel is a democracy.  Iran has endorsed him; therefore, He is swearing allegiance to Iran, a repressive dictatorship run by Islamist clerics.


----------



## Peach (Feb 2, 2013)

NONSENSE, more western Taliban fools posturing. Hagel of course was an enlisted man, in combat. That is what alienates the STAY AT HOME soldiers. They want an OTHER PRIORITIES than MILITARY SERVICE DoD chief like Cheney. MOVE to your most favored nation, Saudi Arabia. Grovel at your King's feet, like baby Bush.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 2, 2013)

If Hagel is unable to support our allies, like Israel and instead supports our enemies, like Iran, he should not serve in the office of Secretary of Defense.  He can have all the personal opinions he wants.  But he should not serve in an office where his opinions will be used in policies for the detriment of our government.

That's why it's surprising that democrats don't want him.    If it wasn't for the exhibition of cluelessness, they probably would.   The questioning of Chuck Hagel looked like a clip from Jimmy Kimmel's LieWitness News.  That's how dumb he looked.


----------



## RightNorLeft (Feb 2, 2013)

I have to agree that Chuck Hagel is not the best for that position. I dislike his stance on Israel in the past and him being anti war doesnt bother me as much as he seemed to be anti military.
    I wouldnt be disapointed if he didnt get the nod


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2013)

AGAIN w/ the David Horowitz website "FrontPage" as a *cough* "source"


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amazing that an American veteran of war is criticized because he can think on his own, has his own opinions, and doesn't follow the crowd. What has happened to the American sense of freedom and honor in this partisan climate of hatred?
> ...



Weren't jews who live in Iran approached by isareali jews who said come live in israel. Their reply "ummm..... no thanks"? Not everyone in Iran is a fanatic contrary to what israel firsters & rw'ers in general may say @ here.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Nice try, smoke, but a nice try.
His grilling was mainly about his less than enthusiastic position regarding Israel.

Basically, he's not pro Israel enough so he's not suitable to be an American politician, regardless of what American voters though when they voted for him.

Israel has such power in American politics, the AMERICAN voter have no actual say in their own government, at least the bits regarding Israel.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Weren't jews who live in Iran approached by isareali jews who said come live in israel. Their reply "ummm..... no thanks"? Not everyone in Iran is a fanatic contrary to what israel firsters & rw'ers in general may say @ here.



I'd have to look up your 'fact' before I could comment but I've met a lot of Iranians and liked all except one.
Watching documentaries about cultural/everyday life in Iran suggests the country is a pretty nice place but I can't say I'm keen on the government there.

I would not support any attack on Iran because:
Too many innocents would get hurt
The evidence for a nuclear program is dodgy at best
Iran has attacked no one

I know the Israeli lot are going to come back and tell me how Iran attacks by proxy but tell me Israel doesn't and I'll accept your argument.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 2, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Chuck Hagel: Unworthy of Confirmation*
> 
> 
> February 1, 2013
> ...


Thank you for a thought provoking link, American Jihad. I read all of it, and was particularly concerned about a point raised by Senator Inhofe, who is the ranking Republicann on the Armed Services committee. Hagel snubbed his request for his finances. This is important in military items to ensure that the person is not receiving remunerations of any kind from foreign hostile (or friendly) sources. He summarized it this way and left a list of 3 very important deficiencies in the candidate's credentials which are at the above link along with this quote:



> Then came the turn of Senator James Inhofe (R-OK), the new ranking Republican on the Armed Services Committee. Inhofe has serious problems with the Hagel nomination. First, he complained that he had not received the information on Hagel&#8217;s finances that he had requested. Then he took a shot at Hagel&#8217;s lack of judgment on the critical national security issues facing the nation.
> &#8220;We are just too philosophically opposed on the pressing issues facing our country for me to support his nomination,&#8221; Senator Inhofe said. &#8220;His record demonstrates what I view as a lack of sound judgment and steadfast support for policies that diminish U.S. power and influence.&#8221;


 
Senator Inhofe's 3 following points were made about the nominee:

&#8226; &#8220;On the defense budget and sequestration, Senator Hagel&#8217;s views are contrary to the judgment of our top civilian and military leaders.&#8221;
&#8226; &#8220;Too often, it seems, he is willing to subscribe to a worldview that is predicated on appeasing our adversaries while shunning our friends.&#8221;
&#8226; &#8220;In 2001, he was one of just two Senators who voted against a bill extending harsh sanctions against Iran. A year later, he urged the Bush administration to support Iran&#8217;s membership in the World Trade Organization. He voted against a resolution designating Iran&#8217;s Revolutionary Guard Corps &#8211; a group responsible for the killing of American soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan&#8212;a terrorist organization.​My worry would be he would revert back to his firm stand in favor of terrorists and reluctance to deal with their evil plans to wipe Israel off the face of the map. If I were a Senator, I'd have a tough time giving this particular brave American former soldier top billing. While he served honorably, he's coddled people who sent their IEDs to Iraq that maimed and killed many of our soldiers. When we reinforced troops' humvees to protect them from these deadly IEDs, Iran sent IEDs to correspondingly destroy the quadruple-reinforced humvees.

Hagel can't stand up to Iran. He's not showing a clean financial record. There is a reason he didn't show his financial record, and the American people shouldn't tolerate this snub of someone who is accountable to the American people as ranking Republican Armed Services Committee Senator Inhofe is.

Do not under any circumstances approve this secretive, change-story character as Secretary of Defense. He's total trouble, imho, namely on account of his refusal to come clean over his financial affairs. That is the elephant sitting on the table in this nomination. Nobody must serve in that job who may have accepted favors from the mullahs of Iran. I want proof positive he didn't since he's been so friendly to those terrorist supporters! Against our troops, too!!!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Senator Inhofe's 3 following points were made about the nominee:
> 
>  On the defense budget and sequestration, Senator Hagels views are contrary to the judgment of our top civilian and military leaders.
>  Too often, it seems, he is willing to subscribe to a worldview that is predicated on appeasing our adversaries while shunning our friends.
>  In 2001, he was one of just two Senators who voted against a bill extending harsh sanctions against Iran. A year later, he urged the Bush administration to support Irans membership in the World Trade Organization. He voted against a resolution designating Irans Revolutionary Guard Corps  a group responsible for the killing of American soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistana terrorist organization.



.) the current congress is responsible for the sequestration even existing
.) Repubs prefer using the military over diplomacy in no small part to keep the military industrial complex pumping out $ to contractors/campaign donors. I get it.
.) Unilateral sanctions only hurt the businesses in America which are losing out.

bottom line he is a Vietnam vet, as well as his brother, walking around with shrapnel in his chest and a 2-term senator

becki talking about "our troops" lol. Hagel's a vet, I'm a vet. becki? not so much.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 2, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> the current congress is responsible for the sequestration even existing
> Repubs prefer using the military over diplomacy. I get it.
> Unilateral sanctions only hurt the businesses in america which are losing out.


 So you want to feather the nests of a government that has engaged in a war by proxy with American troops by saboteuring them in their vehicles, leaving thousands of them maimed, legless, and sexless for life.

That's what Chuck Hagel has stood for since 9/11--no matter what they do or threaten, be nice to these maimers of our troops. I'm not putting up with that.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 2, 2013)

I looked it up. Those terrorists Hagel has cozied up to for years took out the lives of 4,287 troops between 2003-2009 and sent 30,182 home with serious if not life-threatening wounds. Losing your mobility is not only very inconvenient, it takes off 15 years from life expectancy. And they're still going after our troops and our embassies, funded by oil-rich governments of the Middle East by proxy, any which way they can, our troops are their targets.

No slush funds for terrorists. Give us a military leader who deals with criminal governments with strength. Only then will we be left alone. this kissing ass to terrorist governments rather than making them accountable for their unleashings against our service people, over there doing their jobs to keep murderers out of power is not acceptable. US Casualties in Iraq


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> I looked it up. Those terrorists Hagel has cozied up to for years took out the lives of 4,287 troops between 2003-2009 and sent 30,182 home with serious if not life-threatening wounds. Losing your mobility is not only very inconvenient, it takes off 15 years from life expectancy. And they're still going after our troops and our embassies, funded by oil-rich governments of the Middle East by proxy, any which way they can, our troops are their targets.
> 
> No slush funds for terrorists. Give us a military leader who deals with criminal governments with strength. Only then will we be left alone. this kissing ass to terrorist governments rather than making them accountable for their unleashings against our service people, over there doing their jobs to keep murderers out of power is not acceptable. US Casualties in Iraq



"looked it up"? Wheres the link? I hope you're not referring to that "war-of-choice" that the last Republican admin started becki because that means those casualties & injuries could have been avoided. How many combat rotations YOU been on in your life?  YET you don't hesitate to talk sabre rattling like other repub civilian asswipes, throwing MORE troops into one of your hastily started meat-grinder wars.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > the current congress is responsible for the sequestration even existing
> ...



Basically the certainty is that if america helps Iran kill all the Jews there will be world peace.  If muslims aren't satisfied with killing the Jews, american liberals will be overjoyed to help them start on killing Christians.   Libetals have a lot in common with fundamentalist muslims.  They all want to rid the world of Jesus.  His ethnicity and his believers.

Hagel is a believer.  If we hate the way our enemies do, they will be our friends.  Together they can rid the world of both Jews and Christians.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 2, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


The last time they tried to rid the world of Jewish people, they murdered 6 million in cold blood. In the process, World War II was used as an opportunity around the world of governments to kill indigenous peoples they considered inconvenient, and the world cost in lives was well over 50 million people, with some estimates twice that when including Russian elimination tactics of starving out selected populations and China's revolution. World wars are horrific, and dictators take advantage of unwanted populations when their adversaries attention is elsewhere.

That's why we must have astute American military leadership that comes from within the military and not from feel-good guys who experiment around with theories that haven't particularly worked well in the real world. And Mr. Hagel is such a good looking man too. Unfortunately, his voting record probably is indicative that he would not be a power to reckon with after his history is known fully.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> The last time they tried to rid the world of Jewish people, they murdered 6 million in cold blood. In the process, World War II was used as an opportunity around the world of governments to kill indigenous peoples they considered inconvenient, and the world cost in lives was well over 50 million people, with some estimates twice that when including Russian elimination tactics of starving out selected populations and China's revolution. World wars are horrific, and dictators* take advantage of unwanted populations when their adversaries attention is elsewhere*..



But people know Israel is doing a bit of ethnic cleansing in Palestine.

Odd really as the Israeli government is always winging on about the holocaust but they're doing pretty much the same in Palestine, sans death camps.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


link/s? You know about a handful of his votes during his 12 years as a senator no doubt. 
Are you claiming that Hagel never served in the military? He did & I did. You?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone really believe these so called 'Americans' who do nothing but bash muslims and praise Israel in every way, shape and form, even selling out their own people who advocate truth and justice rather than an Israeli rigged politicians who do everything for that country and rather than our country are actually ordinary Americans? Are these people on pills that make them get on the ground and praise the Jews 24/7? These 'Americans' that believe in Israel's interests before ours can get the hell out and move to that Jewish state. And it's even funnier when they try to tell us they are good 'American' 'Christians'.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> I find it amazing that an American veteran of war is criticized because he can think on his own, has his own opinions, and doesn't follow the crowd. What has happened to the American sense of freedom and honor in this partisan climate of hatred?
> 
> "A veteran, whether active duty, retired, national guard, or reserve, is someone who, at one point of their life, signed a blank check made payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of 'up to and including my life. " anon



Did you see the hearing Midcan?

I honestly felt bad for the guy...this was text book peter principle.

Promoted to a level beyond his ability.

Secretary of Defense is not a position conducive to OJT.

Speaking of the pitfalls of on the job training in leadership positions,  this President has proven over and over again that he and his team have yet to demonstrate a firm grasp of the term ' vetting process '.

It's an embarassment that Hagel,  as unprepared as he was for this position,  was even a top contender...much less considered the most qualified candidate and green lighted for Senate confirmation.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Feb 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amazing that an American veteran of war is criticized because he can think on his own, has his own opinions, and doesn't follow the crowd. What has happened to the American sense of freedom and honor in this partisan climate of hatred?
> ...



It made me feel bad for the United States of America that a man as honorable and well qualified and well prepared to lead the US Defense Dept as Hagel had to sit through an inquisition of loaded questions from a cadre of dimwitted evangelical Zionist nutballs many of whom take legal bribes from the defense industry, while a filthy god damned anti-American neocon scum like Rumsfeld basically sailed through the process before helping a halfwitted inheritor and a thief start two shit-for-brains wars in Asia.   

Yes, there is plenty of reason to feel bad for the nation. 

Having a man as honorable and well qualified as Hagel nominated to lead the US Defense Dept back to respectability is not one of them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 3, 2013)

Hagel screwed it up even according to the democrats.


----------



## emptystep (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is it that the opposition to Hagel seems to fit the same pattern as so many other of issues that have one thing in common, Obama wants it.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 4, 2013)

emptystep said:


> Why is it that the opposition to Hagel seems to fit the same pattern as so many other of issues that have one thing in common, Obama wants it.



Did you watch the Confirmation Hearing...Hagel was lost...over his head.

The only pattern that I see is Obama wants it, therefore his minions defend it,  no matter how much ignorance Hagel demonstrates.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 4, 2013)

This guy's not qualified to be dog catcher.... I've never heard such a stammering, disconnected man.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 4, 2013)

emptystep said:


> Why is it that the opposition to Hagel seems to fit the same pattern as so many other of issues that have one thing in common, Obama wants it.



Because so far Obama's been a fucking disaster.. that's why.  Look at the people he surrounds himself with.. nuts, radicals, unrepentant terrorists and communists.


----------



## emptystep (Feb 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the opposition to Hagel seems to fit the same pattern as so many other of issues that have one thing in common, Obama wants it.
> ...



Watching it now. His opening comments were quite strong. The individuals who introduced Hagel, while very honorable, might have possibly been a little better.


----------



## emptystep (Feb 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the opposition to Hagel seems to fit the same pattern as so many other of issues that have one thing in common, Obama wants it.
> ...



Any parts of the hearing which particularly stand out? I will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 4, 2013)

looked like it was a gotcha-fest for Repubs talking about the past. Not much discussed about what to do going forward.


----------



## emptystep (Feb 4, 2013)

OK, calling it like I see it. Hagel might be the smartest man of the block but he just can't take a punch. Ouch.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Hagel is unqualified but that's what makes him so perfect for an obama administration.  Someone qualified wouldn't last.


----------



## emptystep (Feb 4, 2013)

In my opinion Hagel just bombed on a softball from McCaskill. He's no John Kerry.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 4, 2013)

emptystep said:


> In my opinion Hagel just bombed on a softball from McCaskill. He's no John Kerry.



Exactly.

 I don't agree with John Kerry...but I do think he has a firm understanding of foreign policy...both the challenges and opportunities at State...and I think he is an intelligent person.

I don't have to agree with him...the President won the election,  he can fill these positions with anyone he chooses who is capable of performing the duties of said position.

I didn't have any opinion on Hagel before his confirmation hearing.

After the hearing I concluded he was not only not qualified...he was so far out of his depth,  he should not have even been considered.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 4, 2013)

emptystep said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...



Containment,  Iran,  the Surge (McCain WAS somewhat heavy-handed in that exchange I'll concede,  but a good leader must be able to admit mistakes and learn from them)...and the part where he basically said "don't worry,  I'm not going to have much power",  my jaw hit the floor.

He just doesn't prove even a rudimentary understanding of basic concepts,   or that he was at all prepared for the hearing...much less the position.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 4, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> &#8226; &#8220;Too often, it seems, he is willing to subscribe to a worldview that is predicated on appeasing our adversaries while shunning our friends.&#8221;
> 
> &#8226; &#8220;In 2001, he was one of just two Senators who voted against a bill extending harsh sanctions against Iran. A year later, he urged the Bush administration to support Iran&#8217;s membership in the World Trade Organization. He voted against a resolution designating Iran&#8217;s Revolutionary Guard Corps &#8211; a group responsible for the killing of American soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan&#8212;a terrorist organization. And, on multiple occasions, he has advocated for direct negotiations with Iran&#8212;a regime that continues to repress its people, doggedly pursue a nuclear weapons capability, and employ terrorist proxies, including Hamas and Hezbollah, to threaten the security of Israel and the region.&#8221;



Yes, because clearly if he's not a war monger up there constantly beating the war drums to spread American imperialism around the world he isn't qualified.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 4, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Inhofe's 3 following points were made about the nominee:
> ...


 I'm a full-fledged American citizne, Dot Com. Troops who defend this nation from detractors who'd maim, kill, and damage American citizens like they did in 9/11 go over there. 5,000 are never coming back. 30,000+ were wounded and a disproportionate number of them left body parts that were vaporized by Iran, Iraqi, Al-Qaeda, Talibani and Syrian donations of killing IEDs so horrible, updated to blow up the new and improved Humvee reinforcements that were put in at the expense of about 100,000 per vehicle, not to mention the extra gas guzzled to move a quarter of a ton of finest metals ever devised to withstand a blast. I feel VERY kindly when I see a young man in a wheelchair missing a hand or leg in America, or a make-do mechanical limb. I made as many quilts for wounded soldiers as I could from 2003-now wheelchair sized. I pray for people when I make quilts, that it goes to someone who needs to know Americans care for the troops, loves the troops, and want them to have every comfort.

If you hate it that's tough on you.


----------



## emptystep (Feb 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I quit watching a little after McCaskill. Dropped off my priority viewing list. McCain is one to talk about lack of vetting but then again. (I will deny ever saying that if brought before the committee. )


----------



## Missourian (Feb 4, 2013)

emptystep said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...



Suffice it to say...it was a train wreck.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 4, 2013)

Containment:

[youtube]2zxjnPouh-c&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]

Only clip that I could find that contained all three clarifications.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 4, 2013)

Hagel is unworthy, that's why Obama picked him. He's a perfect compliment to that anti-American SecState Kerry


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 4, 2013)

Chuck Hagel: Unworthy of Confirmation

I agree.  Chuck Hagel is a dip shit.


----------



## emptystep (Feb 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Containment:
> 
> [youtube]2zxjnPouh-c&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]
> 
> Only clip that I could find that contained all three clarifications.



OK, OK, no need to rub it in.


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Hagel should be easily confirmed.  He is perfect.  Obama is building an ineptocratic administration.  Someone qualified wouldn't last.  He would be replaced by an incompetent.  Just put an incompetent in to start and don't waste the time.


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Hagel should be easily confirmed.  He is perfect.  Obama is building an ineptocratic administration.  Someone qualified wouldn't last.  He would be replaced by an incompetent.  Just put an incompetent in to start and don't waste the time.




Well...he is surrounding himself with Anti-Americans like him.

They want a weaker America.

In that sense Hagel is perfect for the job.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 4, 2013)

skye said:


>


 Hope a less controversial person is found for the job.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Containment:
> 
> [youtube]2zxjnPouh-c&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/youtube]
> 
> Only clip that I could find that contained all three clarifications.



Now that's what you call PROGRESSIVE...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 5, 2013)

*The Wests Shameful Demonization of Israel*

February 4, 2013 
By Bruce Thornton

After watching Chuck Hagels embarrassing performance in his confirmation hearings, I cant decide if hes a bigot, a paleocon isolationist, or just plain stupid. I suspect the latter, given his statement, If confirmed, I intend to know a lot more than I do. More significant is the fact that he was nominated at all, given his record of gaffes, his use of anti-Semitic tropes like Jewish lobby (used only once on the record, he assures us!), his indulgence of the genocidal Iranian regime and its nuclear arms ambitions, and his endorsement of American guilt and global retreat.

But the most important dimension of Hagels foreign policy beliefs is his obvious distaste for Israel, evident in a catalogue of public statements over the past decade. He has consistently indulged the specious moral equivalence that refuses to acknowledge Arab hatred of Israel and Palestinian terrorist violence as the root causes of the conflict, refused to support condemnations of Palestinian terrorism and terrorist organizations, blamed Israel for lack of progress in the so-called peace process, and decried the malign influence of the Jewish lobby on American foreign policy. Yet all these positions are ones with which Obama is comfortable. Thats why he nominated such an unprepared, inexperienced blowhard to run the Pentagon.

...

The West?s Shameful Demonization of Israel


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 5, 2013)

skye said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Hagel should be easily confirmed.  He is perfect.  Obama is building an ineptocratic administration.  Someone qualified wouldn't last.  He would be replaced by an incompetent.  Just put an incompetent in to start and don't waste the time.
> ...



Obongo drove the car through the ditch and into the pigsty...








...


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 5, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *The Wests Shameful Demonization of Israel*
> 
> February 4, 2013
> By Bruce Thornton
> ...



somewhere along the line. y'all are gonna have to decide if you are american or israeli.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks homes.

9th divarty.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 5, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *The Wests Shameful Demonization of Israel*
> ...



somewhere along the line when I google reabhloideach which one describes you the best...


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 5, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *The Wests Shameful Demonization of Israel*
> ...



Whether you want freedom or islam.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 5, 2013)

*Chuck Hagel: Unprincipled Flip-Flopper or Serial Liar?*​

February 5, 2013 
By Ari Lieberman

In 1998, Chuck Hagel attempted to block the appointment of James Hormel as ambassador to Luxemburg on the grounds that Hormel was openly and aggressively gay. Fourteen years later, on the heels of his own political appointment as Department of Defense (DOD) chief, Hagel issued an apology to Hormel calling his remarks insensitive and not reflective of his current views on LGBT issues. Of course the timing of Hagels apology was impeccable. One could even say expedient and likely done not on his own initiative but at the behest of the White House. But Hagels sudden reversal on gay issues is but one of a number of recent Hagel retractions.

At his recent confirmation hearings, Hagel reversed himself on nearly every past position he had so staunchly held.  On nuclear weapons, Hagel had co-authored an article where he advocated unilateral reduction in ground-based ICBMs and the elimination of tactical nuclear weapons. Under intense questing from Senator Deb Fischer, Hagel performed an about-face and maintained that he only favored bilateral reductions. This current Hagel position is diametrically opposed to positions that Hagel had previously held and committed himself to in past articles.

...

Either way, the nation can ill afford to entrust such a personality with our national defense and the Senate should reject his nomination without reservation or equivocation.



Chuck Hagel: Unprincipled Flip-Flopper or Serial Liar?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 6, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Either way, the nation can ill afford to entrust such a personality with our national defense and the Senate should reject his nomination without reservation or equivocation.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Hagel: Unprincipled Flip-Flopper or Serial Liar?



Have you noticed how many competent military leaders have recently been fired?  General Carter Ham, General Stanley McChrystal, Major General Peter Fuller, General James Mattis, Admiral Charles Gaoutte, all gone because they were competent.   obama has been quietly decapitating American military leadership.   He's doing an excellent job of it too.   It is not mystery why Chuck Hagel is a Secretary of Defense nominee, or that John Kerry is secretary of state.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 6, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, the nation can ill afford to entrust such a personality with our national defense and the Senate should reject his nomination without reservation or equivocation.
> ...



Obongo administration looks like its following the bill ayers weather underground and the Cloward-Piven Strategy...

When the shit hits the fan those generals could lead Military coup d'état against the obongo gubment...


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Feb 7, 2013)

[Chuck Hagel: Funding by "Friends Of Hamas. Anyone remember Jill Kelly, Islams go to girl with the American military, the girl who earned her daily bread by seducing the American Generals directly involved in the day to day combat operations in Afghanistan and Iraq, the lady David Petraeus biographer labeled a "Seductress".. Well if Chucky Hagel makes it through the door at DOD, Ms Jill is gonna be out the door and on her ass, not as the work implement it was, but as the typical physiologic body resting place, because the real go to guy for Islam then, the guy already fully on Islam's payroll, strategically placed there by Barack HUSSEIN Obama to engineer America's surrender to Islam and Sharia law, will now be in charge at DOD. The term Surrender Monkey wasn't far fetched at all. Benedict Arnold, boy do you have some company trying to join you in the history books.]

"Also known as CAIR?

Via Breitbart: 

On Thursday, Senate sources told Breitbart News exclusively that they have been informed that one of the reasons that President Barack Obamas nominee for Secretary of Defense, Chuck Hagel, has not turned over requested documents on his sources of foreign funding is that one of the names listed is a group purportedly called Friends of Hamas."

Report: Hagel Received Funds From Group Called ?Friends Of Hamas?? | Weasel Zippers


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 15, 2013)

bitterlyclingin said:


> [Chuck Hagel: Funding by "Friends Of Hamas. Anyone remember Jill Kelly, Islams go to girl with the American military, the girl who earned her daily bread by seducing the American Generals directly involved in the day to day combat operations in Afghanistan and Iraq, the lady David Petraeus biographer labeled a "Seductress".. Well if Chucky Hagel makes it through the door at DOD, Ms Jill is gonna be out the door and on her ass, not as the work implement it was, but as the typical physiologic body resting place, because the real go to guy for Islam then, the guy already fully on Islam's payroll, strategically placed there by Barack HUSSEIN Obama to engineer America's surrender to Islam and Sharia law, will now be in charge at DOD. The term Surrender Monkey wasn't far fetched at all. Benedict Arnold, boy do you have some company trying to join you in the history books.]
> 
> "Also known as CAIR?
> 
> ...


And here we see the GOP making up lies and spreading them through the GOP hate media echo chamber and swallowed whole by the Misinformation Voter. There is no such organization called the "Friends Of Hamas." Of course fake stories are exactly what we have come to expect from Bigotbarf and the GOP.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 15, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > [Chuck Hagel: Funding by "Friends Of Hamas. Anyone remember Jill Kelly, Islams go to girl with the American military, the girl who earned her daily bread by seducing the American Generals directly involved in the day to day combat operations in Afghanistan and Iraq, the lady David Petraeus biographer labeled a "Seductress".. Well if Chucky Hagel makes it through the door at DOD, Ms Jill is gonna be out the door and on her ass, not as the work implement it was, but as the typical physiologic body resting place, because the real go to guy for Islam then, the guy already fully on Islam's payroll, strategically placed there by Barack HUSSEIN Obama to engineer America's surrender to Islam and Sharia law, will now be in charge at DOD. The term Surrender Monkey wasn't far fetched at all. Benedict Arnold, boy do you have some company trying to join you in the history books.]
> ...



No wonder republicans are so stupid, their 'sources' are literally fictional.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 15, 2013)

We really are going to deserve what's coming.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 15, 2013)

What's coming?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 15, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> I find it amazing that an American veteran of war is criticized because he can think on his own, has his own opinions, and doesn't follow the crowd. What has happened to the American sense of freedom and honor in this partisan climate of hatred? That's the opposite of what Rs value.
> 
> "A veteran, whether active duty, retired, national guard, or reserve, is someone who, at one point of their life, signed a blank check made payable to "The United States of America", for an amount of 'up to and including my life. " anon



Not surprising, scum McCarthy-wannabe, Ted Cruz has said that Iran praised him. Total lie but the gullible rw's will believe it.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 16, 2013)

> Now, President Obama was elected 4 years ago. He has whatever policies he has. And hell be there for the next four years. But who he chooses is important. Not because Chuck Hagel is going to be guiding policy  this White House is notorious for keeping cabinet secretaries on a very short leash. But nominating Hagel and getting him confirmed says that this is mainstream, that this is the Presidents direction and this is the direction hes going to go in.
> 
> That would be significant in any foreign policy struggle. But defining the boundaries of acceptable opinion is very important to the people opposing Hagel  drawing redlines around acceptable actions and statements. Theyve been highly successful marking these lines in the past. And Hagel has crossed a number of them.





> Lots of other factors add fuel to this fire. Senate Republicans simply dont like that one of their own is crossing the aisle to serve with Obama. Deepening the offense, he abandoned their orthodoxies during his latter years in the Senate and afterward. Hyper-concern about the politics of the Israel across the partisan divide plays a big role. And youve got *the unremarkable desire for the party that lost the presidential election to get in some punches* and recoup some dignity. But *the real driver of this drama is that it signals a real closing of the door on the Bush era.*



Right to Fight | TPM Editors Blog


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Feb 17, 2013)

This is an interesting thread. 

One wonders how many of those opposing Hagel have the personal integrity to admit whether or not they supported Junebug's moron at defense - Rumsfeld, in 2004 by voting for that ratty little scumbag fake cowboy from tejas. If the next bum to ask you for a dime on the street was appointed to Defense they couldn't damage the United States more than Bush League hacks did. 

Now consider that Hagel is some triple-digit-number magnitude above Rumsfeld's analytic skill and personal integrity levels, and that he isn't a eunuch water carrier like Gates and Panetta have been all their lives.  

Then consider that the United States of America has had enough filthy god damned war mongering remf chicken hawks driving policy _pour le nonce_ and there is your answer. 

Hagel is the next Secretary of Defense. 

And frankly it's about time that asshole in the white house appointed a real world based decent human being to an important government office.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 17, 2013)

Hagel is the next secretary of defense, because obama needs someone in office who will help the nation's military to disintegrate.  What's more, if that someone is a fall guy republican, obama might achieve his legacy of ending the republican party forever and making the nation into his longed for dictatorship.

obama's problem is that he's not emperor.  Hagel can help fix that.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 18, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> This is an interesting thread.
> 
> One wonders how many of those opposing Hagel have the personal integrity to admit whether or not they supported Junebug's moron at defense - Rumsfeld, in 2004 by voting for that ratty little scumbag fake cowboy from tejas. If the next bum to ask you for a dime on the street was appointed to Defense they couldn't damage the United States more than Bush League hacks did.
> 
> ...



I agree, one asshole appointing another asshole...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hagel Derailed  For Now*​
February 15, 2013 
By Arnold Ahlert

...

Republicans also want more information from Hagel himself. They blame Democrats for attempting to rush the vote, and the White House for failing to provide more information regarding compensation Hagel received for speeches he has made. Earlier this week, Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) argued that such records were necessary because Hagel may have given speeches, or received compensation, from radical or extreme groups. This allegation enraged Hagel supporters, who characterized it as McCarthyite, but Cruz didnt back down. We saw with this nomination something truly extraordinary, which is the government of Iran formally and publicly praising the nomination of a Defense Secretary, said Cruz on Tuesday. I would suggest to you that to my knowledge that is unprecedented, to see a foreign nation like Iran publicly celebrating a nomination.

...

For the next eleven days, Democrats and their media allies will whine about Republican obstructionism. Republicans need to spend their time reminding Americans of Hagels utter lack of qualifications, as well as the mockery that the self-described most transparent administration in history has become. The families of four dead Americans, along with countless other Americans who put their lives on the line for this nation, deserve nothing less.

Hagel Derailed ?? For Now


----------



## Jroc (Feb 18, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> This is an interesting thread.
> 
> One wonders how many of those opposing Hagel have the personal integrity to admit whether or not they supported Junebug's moron at defense - Rumsfeld, in 2004 by voting for that ratty little scumbag fake cowboy from tejas. If the next bum to ask you for a dime on the street was appointed to Defense they couldn't damage the United States more than Bush League hacks did.
> 
> ...





.. That&#8217;s got to be the funniest post I've seen in quite some time...Like or dislike Rumsfeld he has ten times the intellect of that idiot Hagel&#8230;. Who may actually be in the early stages of dementia.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 19, 2013)

Hagel is unworthy of shining my shoes. haha


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuck you assoles, Hagel's getting confirmed.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 19, 2013)

> *Supporter of Iranian dictatorship brought Chuck Hagel to Rutgers University for 2007 speech*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 19, 2013)

*STOP CHUCK HAGEL'S NOMINATION 
AS SECRETARY OF DEFENSE*

Home - No To Chuck


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 19, 2013)

obama needs Hagel so he will have a republican to blame when the nation's defenses are destroyed.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 19, 2013)

> What has gone largely unnoted by the punditocracy is that, over the past decade or so, the former Republican senator from Nebraska has distinguished himself with subtle, well-thought-out, and accurate analyses of some of Americas greatest strategic challenges of the 21st century  especially the response to 9/11 * while many of his harshest critics got these issues quite wrong.*



Chuck Hagel, Strategic Thinker - NationalJournal.com


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 20, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> > What has gone largely unnoted by the punditocracy is that, over the past decade or so, the former Republican senator from Nebraska has distinguished himself with subtle, well-thought-out, and accurate analyses of some of Americas greatest strategic challenges of the 21st century  especially the response to 9/11 * while many of his harshest critics got these issues quite wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Hagel, Strategic Thinker - NationalJournal.com


 
When the strategy results in Sharia law here, NOW will have to accept wife and daughter honor murders.

Minimize the idiots, Senate. We don't need one more.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 20, 2013)

What brought up sharia law you fucking shmuck? I've lost it with your stupidity.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 20, 2013)

I wish Chuck Hagel would seek the Chinese defense job. We'd be better off.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 21, 2013)

*Hagel: Israel An Apartheid State*​
February 20, 2013 
By Matthew Vadum

President Obamas would-be defense secretary claimed in a speech that Israel is a treaty-breaking rogue nation that is in the process of becoming an apartheid state.

The comments from top Pentagon nominee Chuck Hagel came two years ago during a question and answer session following a speech the former U.S. senator made at Rutgers School of Law. With his suspicious ties to theocratic Iran, Hagel is part of President Obamas Islamist-appeasement dream team, alongside CIA director nominee John Brennan, and John Kerry, the pathologically anti-American Secretary of State.

...

Unfortunately, Republicans already appear to be losing their will to fight, and seem ready to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. Even though some Democratic senators, citing Hagels abysmal confirmation hearing testimony in which he appeared confused, even ignorant of current U.S. policy, have asked Obama to withdraw the nomination, Sens. John McCain (R-Ariz.) and Graham reportedly now favor allowing Hagel to have an up-or-down vote in the Senate.

But McCain and Graham could still change their minds.

Hagel: Israel An Apartheid State


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2013)

> Chuck Hagel, Friend of Hamas? How the Right-Wing Press Got It Way Wrong
> 
> It began with a casual, half-in-jest email, the kind that reporters send to sources thousands of times a day on Capitol Hill when they want a little more clarity in answer to a question.
> 
> ...



Why is the GOP continuously proving their complete and utter stupidity?


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 21, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> > Chuck Hagel, Friend of Hamas? How the Right-Wing Press Got It Way Wrong
> >
> > It began with a casual, half-in-jest email, the kind that reporters send to sources thousands of times a day on Capitol Hill when they want a little more clarity in answer to a question.
> >
> ...



*NY Daily News Hack Posits He's Source of 'Friends of Hamas,' Lies by Omission*

by Ben Shapiro 
20 Feb 2013

Dan Friedman of the New York Daily News wrote a piece today suggesting that he was the inadvertent source of Breitbart News&#8217; story on &#8220;Friends of Hamas&#8221; in early February. There&#8217;s only one problem. That&#8217;s false, and Friedman knew it was false when he printed the story. Welcome to the Obama media, where protecting Chuck Hagel and attacking any media who question Hagel is par for the course. 

...

NY Daily News Hack Posits He's Source of 'Friends of Hamas,' Lies by Omission


Why is the left continuously proving their complete and utter stupidity?...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > Chuck Hagel, Friend of Hamas? How the Right-Wing Press Got It Way Wrong
> ...



Brietbart.com just got Hagel confirmed.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 21, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > Chuck Hagel, Friend of Hamas? How the Right-Wing Press Got It Way Wrong
> ...


As Founder and President of "Friends Of Hamas" who could possibly know more about their actions than Big Ben Shapiro?????


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 21, 2013)

Hagel didn't say Israel is an apartheid state, he said its on its way to apartheid. There's a slight difference in that statement and of course your Rightwing sources fabricate yet another thing. No wonder you guys have no clue about reality. I could care less what he says about Israel. It's what he says about America that matters.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 21, 2013)

> *Documents: Hagel staffers met with &#8216;front group&#8217; for Iranian regime*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Documents: Hagel staffers met with 'front group' for Iranian regime | The Daily Caller


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 21, 2013)

Hagel SHOULD be confirmed.   He will do to the defense department what Hillary started doing (and Kerry will finish) to the state department.  obama had a plan, have a stupid republican shill end our defenses, then blame republicans for the end of our defenses!   He can't lose.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Feb 24, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > This is an interesting thread.
> ...



Hagel, a salt of the earth infantryman, appears to have enough sense to see Israel for the dangerously resentful bastard child of European anti-Semitism it is, while Rumsfeld the genius fighter pilot wasn't smart enough to understand Hussein kept Iran in check. 

Get back to me when you figure it out why Rumsfeld helped that filthy draft dodging little fake cowboy from Tejas, Connecticut and his thief, Profiteer Cheney, fake evidence to fool halfwit America into supporting invading Iraq - a nation that did a lot more good for America under Hussein than it has done since those stupid fucks led the US to commit war crimes. 

Here is something for all the fake-liberals and fake-conservatives passing for sentient humanity to think about: If Obama left the defense cabinet position unfilled it would do less damage to the United States than the rest of the secys defense since 2000.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 24, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...





 Your endorsement matters


----------



## Jroc (Feb 24, 2013)

*STOP CHUCK HAGEL'S NOMINATION 
AS SECRETARY OF DEFENSE*

Home - No To Chuck


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Feb 24, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



My endorsement shall always matter to real, actual Americans more than the thoughts of someone degenerate enough to show an Israeli flag flying on the same level as the American flag.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 24, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



"Jewish lobby"?


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 26, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



What do you think about the Mexicans flying their flag over an American flag here in the USA.





U.S. flag flying upside down and below Mexican flag-Truth!





Vet cuts down Mexican flag flying above U.S. banner

Do they get a progressive/liberal pass...


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Feb 26, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No. 

They don't. 

Filthy fucking wetbacks that can't show respect for the US flag won't want to disrespect it around me.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Feb 26, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Chuck Hagel: Unworthy of Confirmation
> 
> 
> February 1, 2013
> ...




*HAGEL NEW CABINET MEMBER*
58 rock solid American votes for decorated veteran Hagel, to 40 filthy god damned chickenhawk scum and war hero Col Windsock McCain voting against. 

Obama's best high ranking selection to date. No one else close. 

Four nutballs briefly act with integrity... Richard Shelby of Alabama, Mike Johanns of Nebraska, Rand Paul of Kentucky and Thad Cochran of Mississippi ALL voted for Hagel.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 26, 2013)

Now matter how you may love or even admire Hagel, he has  no alternative but to fail.  He had a very poor performance in the hearings because he got befuddled which is his normal state.  He is not respected.  He will be ineffective.  He will, along with Kerry advertise profound weakness.  Muslims will smell that blood in the water and act accordingly.

Hagel isn't in office to succeed anyway.  He is there to fail so obama could say republicans can't be trusted.   Obama is campaigning for his legacy.  His legacy as he sees it will be the man that obliterates the republicans and puts the nation firmly under one party rule.  To do that Hagel must fail and he will.


----------

